# New Wheels! Mrr HR9



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

let me know what you guys think.


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

Me Likey! That thing is Beautiful!


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice. Looks perfect susp and wheels spec?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking good bud :thumbup:


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

H&R coilovers coiled all the way down w/ perches out in the rear. 
Wheels are 19x9.5 and 19x8.5, custom rear offset of 42.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh yea. Very very nice.


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking good!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Looks better in person btw


----------



## Rarebreedr32 (Nov 1, 2011)

What size tires are you running in the rear? And are you running spacers?


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

235/35/19 in the rear with no spacers in the rear (et42, as high as mrr could go). I forget the front et but i do have a 10mm spacer. Some more pics:


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Definitely :thumbup: :thumbup: !!! :beer:


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

rdm1 said:


> H&R coilovers coiled all the way down *w/ perches out in the rear. *...


 What does that mean? 

Nice silver CC by the way:wave:


----------



## That 713 Drank (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn those wheels look fly on the cc


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

rocknrod said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> Nice silver CC by the way:wave:


 The rear springs sit on perches that are adjustable (for coilovers). I removed my perches in the rear to buy an extra inch of drop in the rear (aprox).:thumbup: 

Next on my list is air and to install my euro projector lights I've had in my garage for over year.


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

looks good!


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

They look awesome to me. Absolutely the best aftermarket wheels (and size) for the R-Line. ...and I don't do ghetto! 

Looking them up online now... 



Wait... about that wheel width... you do know it's a front wheel drive car, right?  So much for function :beer:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Very nice. Hopefully this is a lesson in aesthetic to some CC owners on here. 

Shame about the bumper holes, im in the same boat. 
:beer: for a fellow silver rline.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Looks really good :thumbup: :thumbup: I am glad to see some CC's running more aggressive wheels/offets, while not being over the top like some of the other VW guys in the other sections :laugh:


----------



## UberMinsch (Aug 2, 2007)

How's the ride on those rubber bands? Just picked up a 2013 cc and h&r SS springs. Considering some rubber bands like yours but I'm digging the ride as is. 
Car looks phenomenal btw.


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

CCLarry said:


> They look awesome to me. Absolutely the best aftermarket wheels (and size) for the R-Line. ...and I don't do ghetto!
> 
> Looking them up online now...
> 
> ...


 No way! The sales guy told me it was rear wheel drive!! :laugh: 
yea it's kinda silly to have staggared wheels, but it's just for looks. :thumbup:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Car looks great! :beer:


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

The wing is nice too.


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

easily my favorite CC on the forum... beautiful car dood! opcorn:


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

That looks awesome, love it!


----------



## DiceRolla (Oct 7, 2012)

Great Looking CC! I like the choice of wheels. Very Clean,Smooth. Stance is perfect. Good to see a clean CC. just got mine a few days ago. coming from an EVO. so i like to see clean looking cars and not all the nasty body kits. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VDUBCC10 (Oct 5, 2012)

Very nice I just a silver cc a couple weeks ago and I love it. I have some 20 inch chrome runs I just took off my maxima but I wana get some lower Maintenance rims for this one. The car is good looking on its own, no need for flashy wheels. How is the ride? Idk if I want 19s or 20s for mine.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstein (Jun 4, 2013)

Just saw these wheels, and I'm in love. 

Excellent setup! I'll likely stick with the 8.5 on all corners for rotate-ability

I already have one car running a staggered setup with wide rears


----------



## A18_RYU (Nov 9, 2006)

Love it! 
Question, what boot lid spoiler is that?


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

eBay spoiler, repainted.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow those look great! :thumbup::thumbup:


Andy


----------



## Eurowned32 (Sep 8, 2006)

Have these in 20's on my CC, easily the best looking wheels for the $$. Great looking car man, glad somebody has as good of taste as me


----------

